# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الخامسة



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الخامسة
*


----------



## ROWIS (12 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل
*


----------



## o0chsite0o (12 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل
شكرا علي المحاضره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## fouad78 (13 مارس 2012)

> الإنضباط الحواري،  عندما تتحاور مع شخص ويكون كلامه لا يوجد به إلا سباب، سواء لك او لدينك  او لأحد الرتب الكنسية أو لشخص المسيح نفسه، فلا تكمل الحوار مهما كان إلا  بإعتذار المسيء وعدم تكرار هذا الفعل مرة أخرى وفي حالة تكراره عليك  بمغادرة الحوار لأننا لا يجب ان نتحاور في حوار به هذه الألفاظ أو هذه  الأفعال، من ضمن هذا الإنضباط أن ترفض ان يحاورك شخص كلامه عبارة عن  "هههههههه" بدون ردود او مناقشة موضوعية تهتم بالموضوع المثار حوله النقاش،  ربما يسألني شخص ويقول ما فائدة هذه النصائح في الدورة؟، والرد  يعرفه كل ذي خبرة في هذا المجال، فالفكرة لا تكمن في إحترام نفسك ودينك  والرتب الكنسية او الكتاب المقدس والمسيح فقط، لا، الفكرة تكمن في ان من  يفعل هذه الأشياء لا يكون شخصية تهتم بالحوار ولا بخلاص نفسها من الجحيم  الأبدي،


هناك نقطة في غاية الأهمية أحب أن أشير لها
المسلم يخاف أن يفهم ما تقوله
فإذا نظرت إلى داخل تفكير المسلم ستجد:"كفر من قال أن الله ثالث ثلاثة، كفر من قال أن الله هو عيسى ابن مريم، كفر .. كفر .. كفر.."
أضف إلى ذلك أن الإسلام وضع نفسه في حالة حرب ضد العقيدة المسيحية (مع العلم أن فكرهم عن العقيدة المسيحية مشوه ولكن المسلم لا يدرك ذلك)
فهم في حالة حرب وجهاد فكري
لذلك يهرب الكثير من المسلمين إلا اللاجدية في التعامل مع الشبهات المطروحة
وأول شيء أحاول أن أفعله في حواري مع المسلمين هو أن أفهمهم أن "فهم" عقيدة ما لا يعني "الإيمان" بها
فأنا أفهم عقيدة عبدة الشيطان ولكن هذا لا يعني أنني أؤمن بها
فأنا أؤمن مثلا أن الله واحد فلو كنت أؤمن أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة لكنت جاهرت وأعلنت إيماني فليس هناك ما استحي منه فهو إيماني
ووظيفة المسلم المحاور أن "يفهم" إيماني حتى لو لم يكن "يؤمن" به
هذا أقل حق يطلبه أي محاور من آخر

الرب يباركك أخي مولكا بانتظار التطبيقات العملية
تحياتي​


----------



## مينا إيليا (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل ولي عودة أخري بعد القرأة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مارس 2012)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

*تم تحميل المحاضرة الخامسة ...شكراً يامولكا*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة سهلة الاسلوب وان كان التطبيق يبدو صعبا
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل وجارئ القراءة

ميرسي مولكا لتعبك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل  ولى عودة​


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل مولكا و شكرا للمجهود *


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل و القراءة مولكا و شكرا للمجهود *


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءة ولا يوجد عندي أسئلة 
متابعة للمناقشات هنا 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bassem Farag (13 مارس 2012)

*تمت القراءة *
*شكرا للمجهود  *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## be believer (13 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءة 
شكرا أستاذ مولكا


----------



## مينا إيليا (13 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة في غاية الروعة 
وليس لدي أي اسألة *


----------



## white.angel (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*
*لى عوده بعد الدراسه*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (13 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل
ولى عوده بعد قليل​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (13 مارس 2012)

لا مشكله فى المحاضره
كله مفهوم
شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل


----------



## اليعازر (13 مارس 2012)

تمّ التحميل..

ربنا يباركك.


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءة المحاضره بسيطه ورائعه جدا

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مارس 2012)

*تم القراء ومعنديش اسئلة 
بسل ملاحظة 
عندما
تتحاور مع عدم أشخاص في نفس الوقت، لا تركز عليهم جميعًا لان كل شخص له عقلية وأسلوب وشبهات، فيجب ان
عدد وليس عدم 

متابعة المناقشة 
يسوع يباركم
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل 
سهله وصعبه جداااااا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2012)

*حد هينفعنا بأسئلة ياجماعة فى المحاضرة دى ؟*
*والا هتعملوا زى المحاضرة الرابعة* ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (13 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد هينفعنا بأسئلة ياجماعة فى المحاضرة دى ؟*
> *والا هتعملوا زى المحاضرة الرابعة* ؟؟



*أظن دى اسهل من الرابعة* :new6:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مارس 2012)

>>>  لم يتم تحميل المحاضرة -    لكن  تم  إلتهامها  على  الهو ا ء  مباشرةً
-  أتفق   جدا  مع   تعليق   الاستاذ  اوريجانوس المصرى 
-     سهله  جدا جدا >>>>::و فى نفس الوقت::<<<صعبة   جدا جدا 
جارى إلتهامها.
متابع بشغف   وتقدير بالغين


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل...اسف كومبيوتري حدثت له مشاكل هذه الفترة...استعد يا مولكا وراك شغل...الرب يبارك الجميع*


----------



## ibnelfady (13 مارس 2012)

شكراً مولكا .... انا حملت المحاضرة وقرأتها كلها سهلة 
نشكر ربنا على الفهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2012)

> *تم التحميل...اسف كومبيوتري حدثت له مشاكل هذه الفترة...استعد يا مولكا وراك شغل...الرب يبارك الجميع*


بل خدمة حبيبي، هذا من دواعي سروري، والحمد للمسيح انه أصابه بعض المشاكل


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2012)

*استعدوا يا شباب عشان بداية من المحاضرة القادمة سيكون التركيز ..
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *استعدوا يا شباب عشان بداية من المحاضرة القادمة سيكون التركيز ..
> *




منتظرينك استاذنا مولكا 

:36_22_26:
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *استعدوا يا شباب عشان بداية من المحاضرة القادمة سيكون التركيز ..
> *



*امتلا المحاضرة السادسة ؟* :99:


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 مارس 2012)

*امتى **


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2012)

قراءت المحاضرة الخامسة محاضرة ممتازة  وجميلة وسهلة شكرا الاستاذ العزيز / مولكا


----------



## sameh_ana (14 مارس 2012)

تمام ... تم التحميل والقراءة 
محاضرة جميلة ولكن تحتاج امثلة توضيحية حتى تثبت الفكرة خصوصا نقطة الشبهة الرئيسية والفرعية


----------



## remo2010 (15 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة رائعه كالعادة و اساسيات الحوار التى لا غنى عنها 
بس تقريبا انا شوفت حوار لحضرتك يا استاذ مولكا مش عارف هو اللى بتحكى عنه ولا لأ - بعد ما كان الاخ المسلم داخل شمال
مسار الحوار اتقلب و الراجل كان شويه و هيبوس رجلك عشان تسيبه و  لما ملقيش يرد قال انا همشى بعد دقيقيتن و الكلام دا  - بس الصراحه طريقتك جامدة*


----------



## ramy22 (15 مارس 2012)

تم تحميلها


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2012)

*ROWIS*
*o0chsite0o*
*The Dragon Christian*
*+إيرينى+*
*fouad78*
*مينا إيليا*
*سمعان الاخميمى*
*Waiting+Jesus*
*عبود عبده عبود*
*+Nevena+*
*karima*
*المفدى بالدم*
*Abdel Messih*
*Rosetta*
*Bassem Farag*
*The Undertaker*
*white.angel*
*Mina The Coptic*
*HappyButterfly*
*اليعازر*
*اوريجانوس المصري*
*ElectericCurrent                                               فادي الكلداني*
*ibnelfady*
*حبيب يسوع*
*sameh_ana*
*remo2010*
*ramy22*
*اوغسطينوس*
*منتهى إبشارة
*


*هل من مزيد ؟*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل والقراءه شكرا استاذ مولكا*


----------



## ROWIS (15 مارس 2012)

*مولكا، المفروض تغير الزرار اللي محطوط فوق المنتدي خالص، لانه معمول للموضوع بتاع الاشتراك في الدورة .. انت غيره وخليه الموضوع اللي انت بتضيف فيه المحاضرات





*


----------



## رامي-777 (15 مارس 2012)

المحضاره واضحه و المعلومات في الحوار كثير مفيده واساسيات هامه


----------



## girgis2 (15 مارس 2012)

> *+++* بعض الأمور الاخرى اللازمة *قبل البدء في الرد* وسنضع هذه الأمور على هيئة *عناوين جانبية*:-
> 
> *أولاً: الدقة،* خصوصاااا في حالة الفهم الخاطيء حتى ولو كان بالمحاصرة أو المطالبة بالنص الحرفي لهذا الفهم الخاطيء.
> *
> ...


*تم تحميل الملفات
تمت قراءة المحاضرة
محاضرة شيقة ولكن أعتقد تطبيق هذا الكلام ليس سهلاااا

عموماااا ربنا يبارك خدمتكم والى الأمام

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2012)

سهولة التطبيق ، هذا ما سوف نعرفه ونتعلمه سوياً... المهم ان تفهموها فكل شيء بالتدريج سيكون سهلا..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2012)

خش لنا على السادسة ....
مافيش حد عايز ينفعنا بسؤال ....
بقينا 30 من أصل 110 (؟؟!!!)


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2012)

*كله تمام
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 مارس 2012)

هو ليه انا حاسس انك ناسيني يا مولكا ...مع العلم اني عامل شغل جامد على الرغم من تحطم كمبيوتري....انا لسه معاكم يا اهل الله يالي هنا...


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2012)

*


فادي الكلداني قال:



هو ليه انا حاسس انك ناسيني يا مولكا ...مع العلم اني عامل شغل جامد على الرغم من تحطم كمبيوتري....انا لسه معاكم يا اهل الله يالي هنا...

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حبيبي، مقدرش انساك، انا بس مشغول جدا اليومين دول لدرجة اني مش بلاقي وقت اكتب أصلا


بس ازاي الكمبيوتر اتحطم؟ وقول لي على الشغل الجامد :94:

هابقى استفهم منك عن الموضوع في " المكان الآخر "..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2012)

ROWIS
o0chsite0o
The Dragon Christian
+إيرينى+
fouad78
مينا إيليا
سمعان الاخميمى
Waiting+Jesus
عبود عبده عبود
+Nevena+
karima
المفدى بالدم
Abdel Messih
Rosetta
Bassem Farag
The Undertaker
white.angel
Mina The Coptic
HappyButterfly
اليعازر
اوريجانوس المصري
ElectericCurrent
ibnelfady
حبيب يسوع
sameh_ana
remo2010
ramy22
اوغسطينوس
منتهى إبشارة
رامي-777
 girgis2
bob
فادي الكلداني
!! Coptic Lion !!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 مارس 2012)

انا مش قصدي ناسيني مش بتكلمني يا حبيبي ...بس بص على اللسته الي فوق وحتشوف اني مش موجود...:08:


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2012)

*يا خبر أبيض؟
أسف حبيبي، تم الإضافة، ..
*


----------



## girgis2 (16 مارس 2012)

*أنا أسف لتدخلي لكن الاسم مكتوب مرتين على فكرة

واضح يا هندسة انك مشغول جدااا لدرجة انك معندكش وقت كافي لمراجعة ما تكتب
ربنا يعينك بجدددد
*​


Molka Molkan قال:


> ROWIS
> o0chsite0o
> The Dragon Christian
> +إيرينى+
> ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 مارس 2012)

بقيت مشهور دلوقتي..يا بختي :smil6:

I AM FAMOUS ......YAH:smil6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2012)

*اسف لتاخيري
تمت القراءه 
وبجد المحاضره دي تعتبر مرجع مهم جدا لكل دارس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2012)

الغالى    مولكا مولكان
الغالى    فادى الكلدانى
الغالين  كل اشقائي  فى المنتدى  
+++    أعلن  للكافة   اننى     الشخص  التائب  المحتاج  لغفران ورحمة إلهى. التلميذ  حديث التعلم والتدرب فى مدرسة المسيح -الحلوه منتديات الكنيسة 
   تلميذكم  ( ELectericCurrent)شخصية حقيقية  ليست   فادى الكلدانى  الذى قطعا أكن  له مزيد من التقدير والاحترام
دمتم بألف ألف مليار خير ونعمة وبركة ناجحين مثمرين  نامين  فى النعمة.
متابع بشوق وبشغف 
مع اعزازى واعجابي وتقديري


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

*سيتم الآن فرز الأسماء التي سجلت إلى المحاضرة الخامسة..
*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (17 مارس 2012)

تم النسخ والقراءه 
​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المحاضرة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 مارس 2012)

*قرأت المحاضره ومتابعه معاكم ومنتظرة السادسه *
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## القناص الجديد (22 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءه  ومحاضره  فى السهل الممتنع


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 مارس 2012)

اخى مولكا سلام ونعمة 
منذ رحيل قداسة البابا وبالحق لا اقوى على قراءة اى شئ 
رجاء تاجيل المحاضرة السادسة يومان فقط حتى نستطيع المتابعه
لك منى كل الود​


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءى وفى انتظار المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## benyamin55 (27 مارس 2012)

*تم تحميل المحاضرة وجاري دراستها*
*شكرا أخ مولكا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2012)

الخامسة أم السادسة؟


----------



## benyamin55 (27 مارس 2012)

السادسة أخ مولكا
سبق أن أعلمتك بقراءتي للمحاضرة الخامسة أو التي اسميتموها (المحاضرة الرابعة 02)


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2012)

*حسنا أستاذ بنيامين، فليكن الرد هنا :مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السادسة*


----------



## avamakary (28 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة  مجهود رائع  وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## Maran (29 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل *


----------



## Mariya (29 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## coptic eagle (10 أبريل 2012)

*عدم الشخصنة، يحاول أغلب غير المسيحيين الشخصنة، بوصفك جاهل او بوصفك لا تعرف عقيدتك أو خلاف ذلك من الامور التي قد تثيرك وتجعلك غير مرتاحٍ في ردك أو في الحوار بشكل عام، هنا يجب الإنتباه لامر هام، *
*انكان على الشخصنه فهذه ليست بمشكله
وخصوصا اذا عرفنا من ان غرضه هو الاستعراض وان يجعلك تدافع عن نفسك  وتنسى الموضوع لهذا يجب ان نتذكر
1) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 12
 وَنَتْعَبُ عَامِلِينَ بِأَيْدِينَا. نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ. *
*لهذا يجب التفكير ان هذه الشتيمه  فرصه لاظهار اخلاق المسيح العطره*

*إتجاة الرد، يجب ان يكون الرد على الشبهة، بداية من الفكرة الأساسية إلى الأفكار الفرعية، فالفكرة الأساسية لو تم الرد عليها رد قوي مُحكَم ستنتهى معها الأفكار الفرعية، بل ويمكن ان يكون الرد على النقطة الاساسية ردا على النقاط الفرعية، فيجب أن يتعود كل مِنّا على قراءة نقدية للشبهة فهى ستريحنا جداً فيما بعد.*
*وكما قال المسيح*
*1) إنجيل متى 23: 24
 أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الَّذِينَ يُصَفُّونَ عَنِ الْبَعُوضَةِ وَيَبْلَعُونَ الْجَمَلَ. *
*فلا ينبغي ترك المشكله الكبيره والتركيز على المشاكل الصغيره*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------



## alfanoble (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وياريت الاقى لينك المحاضرة الخامسة


----------



## alfanoble (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ابحث عن المحاضرة الخامسة وشكرا لك مولكا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204882


----------

